# Dudas con particiones /var/tmp /tmp /usr/portage(SOLUCIONADO

## kropotkin

Hola, en este momento estoy apunto de cambiar todo el esquema de mis particiones,

actualmente tengo todo el sistema en una sola partición reiserfs.

tengo ganas de dejar el sistema con ext3, pero lo que son archivos temporales y portage en otra partición, ya que tanta lectura escritura, sobretodo al compilar algo no me agrada mucho.

pero tengo las siguientes dudas.

1º, existen problemas si dirijo /tmp y /var/tmp a la misma partición??

Me explico crear una particion para /tmp y que /var/tmp sea solo un link a /tmp

2º para la partición de /usr/portage cuanto espacio creen que sea necesario, ya que se descarga los distifles, además de tener todos los ebuilds, estaba pensando en unos 5 a 6 gigas, pero no se si sera mucho o muy poco, actualmente tengo solo 300 megas, ya que hace poco vacié todo lo que eran los distfiles.

que tipo de particiones recomendarían para tmp y usr/portage?

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> tengo ganas de dejar el sistema con ext3, pero lo que son archivos temporales y portage en otra partición, ya que tanta lectura escritura, sobretodo al compilar algo no me agrada mucho.

 

Eso no lo vas a solucionar moviendo a otra partición, si no agregando mas ram a tu pc o cambiando el valor de swapiness (en el caso de que estés tirando mas al disco que a la ram)

 *Quote:*   

> 1º, existen problemas si dirijo /tmp y /var/tmp a la misma partición??

 

Calculo que no... Habría que probar pero como a /tmp van a parar los archivos temporales de aplicaciones unicamente...

 *Quote:*   

> 2º para la partición de /usr/portage cuanto espacio creen que sea necesario, ya que se descarga los distifles, además de tener todos los ebuilds, estaba pensando en unos 5 a 6 gigas, pero no se si sera mucho o muy poco, actualmente tengo solo 300 megas, ya que hace poco vacié todo lo que eran los distfiles.

 

Eso dependerá de cuanto quieras guardar en el disco en lo que hace a distfiles. Puede llegar a ocupar mucho si no lo borrás nunca y en el peor de los casos, quedarse sin espacio, nada que no se solucione borrando... Como mucho yo le pondría 4Gb.

Después de varios meses mi distfiles ha llegado a ocpuar 2Gb apenas, y lo comparto por NFS con dos PC que guardan sus distiles ahi mismo también.

 *Quote:*   

> que tipo de particiones recomendarían para tmp y usr/portage?

 

Si se borra /tmp o /var/tmp no pasa nada, podría hasta ser ext2 inclusive.

Como consejo (y esto me lo enseño el amigo i92guboj, a el el mérito) EXT3 con tune2fs -O dir_index.

Salud!

----------

## Cereza

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> 1º, existen problemas si dirijo /tmp y /var/tmp a la misma partición??
> 
> Me explico crear una particion para /tmp y que /var/tmp sea solo un link a /tmp

 

Esto se puede hacer facil, de forma más limpia que usar links, con algo como esto en fstab:

```
/dev/hda11      /tmp      ext2      noatime      0 0

/dev/hda11              /var/tmp   ext2            noatime         0 0
```

(Como ves, es la misma partición montada en dos directorios diferentes)

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> 2º para la partición de /usr/portage cuanto espacio creen que sea necesario, ya que se descarga los distifles, además de tener todos los ebuilds, estaba pensando en unos 5 a 6 gigas, pero no se si sera mucho o muy poco, actualmente tengo solo 300 megas, ya que hace poco vacié todo lo que eran los distfiles.
> 
> que tipo de particiones recomendarían para tmp y usr/portage?

 

Yo uso dos particiones distintas para portage y distfiles, la de distfiles es de 5 gigas, y no se me queda pequeña, la de portage de 500MB, y es un poco especial: esta formateada con el comando:

```
mfks.ext2 -i 1024 -b 1024 /dev/loquesea
```

Que ajusta el tamaño de bites por nodo y de bloques, a cuatro veces menos de lo normal. Esto es porque portage tiene miles de archivitos pequeños, que en una partición "normal" rellenarían los bloques enteros sin ser necesario, y se desperdicia espacio. De este modo se ahorra mucho espacio, 246MB ocupa portage en mi caso, más overlays. Por esto creo que con una partición de 500 ya hay más que de sobra por muchos overlays que pienses meter o crezca portage. 

En cuano a 5 gigas para distfiles, yo he llegado a tener 9 gigas de distfiles, pero en una partición muy descuidada con muchas versiones distintas de muchos paquetes amontonadas desde hacía mucho tiempo. Creo que con un mínimo de mantenimiento 5 gigas está bien. 

Ambas, portage y distfiles, las he formateado en ext2, porque es ligeramente más rápido y son particiones en las que no se guarda ningún dato privado.

EDITO: Por cierto, no estoy segura de por qué quieres dejar ext3, pero a mi ext2/3 me parecen la mejor opción, por ser el sistema nativo de Linux, y no te recomiendo para nada reiserfs4 o ext4dev, que son sistemas de archivos en desarrollo, no vas a experimentar ninguna mejora mágica, y puedes tener problemas (Pero para gustos, los colores, y no voy a discutir con nadie sobre que es mejor o peor).Last edited by Cereza on Sat Aug 25, 2007 10:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kropotkin

muchas gracias, sobre el primer punto que comentaste Inodoro_Pereyra , a lo que me refería que tanta lectura escritura no me gusta por la fragmentacion que puede conllevar. 

ya un poco más claro, creo que dejara una partición para todo lo que /tmp y /var/tmp tengo espacio si que seré generoso con unos 6 gigas, unos 3 gigas para lo que /usr/src, no creo que tenga más de tres kernels, y otra para var/portage, lo demás no me interesa tenerlo todo en la misma partición, aunque voy a ver la posibilidad de dejar aislado mi home.

Saludos y gracias por las respuestas.

----------

## kropotkin

muchas gracias cereza tendré en cuenta lo que dices de disminuir el tamaño de los blokes para /usr/portage   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kropotkin

finalmente donde va a ir gentoo ahora quedo de esta forma.

no me gusta mucho complicarme teniendo una particion para home y otra para cada carpeta dentro de / xD, pero sentia que estaba siendo necesario separar lo que son los temporales, y los archivos de portage que tanto escriben, borran y escriben archivos en el disco.

quedo

80gigas para todo el sistema, osea boot, home, usr, todo. (sda1)

una extendidada donde se encuentra:

8 gigas para todo los temporales, tmp, /var/tmp, lei que en algunas ocaciones para paquetes como openoffice era neseario usar hasta 6 gigas,   además donde me gusta dejar la maquina compilando lo más desatendida podible, no me gusta verla dando errores, ni menos uno por falta de espacio en tmp.

4 gigas para los distfiles

4 gigas para /usr/src, creo que con eso no tendre para preocuparme por espacio para los kernels

600 megas para /usr/portage

Gracias por los consejos.

```

Numero  Inicio  Fin     Tamaño  Typo      Sistema de ficheros  Banderas

 1      32,3kB  86,0GB  86,0GB  primary   ext3

 2      86,0GB  104GB   17,8GB  extended

 5      86,0GB  94,6GB  8595MB  logical   ext2

 6      94,6GB  98,9GB  4302MB  logical   ext2

 7      98,9GB  103GB   4302MB  logical   ext2

 8      103GB   104GB   625MB   logical   ext2

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> mfks.ext2 -i 1024 -b 1024 /dev/loquesea

 

Una idea mas que interesante, realmente...

9Gb de distfiles? WOW!!   :Laughing:  hay que compilar mucho para juntar todo eso!

Yo por costumbre ya, cada vez que me acuerdo, borro distfiles, como ahora, me hiciste acordar, los borro! jeje.

```
du -h /usr/portage/distfiles/

2,1G    /usr/portage/distfiles/
```

Debe hacer un mes y medio mas o menos que no lo borraba, puede que me haya quedado corto cuando dije 4Gb...

Salud!

----------

## kropotkin

me quedare tranquilo con 4 gigas para distfiles, creo que en el script de local.stop dare la orden de eliminar el contenido de este   :Smile: 

----------

## Annagul

Ya que se habla del tema...

¿Conocéis la utilidad eclean (perteneciente a app-portage/gentoolkit)? Permite borrar únicamente distfiles antiguos, dejando aquellos tarballs correspondientes a las versiones que tenemos instaladas.

----------

## i92guboj

He leído así por encima el hilo y recalco solo unas cosas por si necesitas confirmación o algo, porque así por encima creo que poco más se puede añadir que los demás no hayan sugerido ya.

Como dice Inodoro_Pereyra por ahí arriba, en las particiones donde no sea crítica la integridad (por ejemplo /usr/src/, /usr/portage/, /usr/portage/distfiles, /var/tmp, /tmp...) puedes usar ext2. Su contenido no es crítico para nada, y si algo se joroba en las mismas, no vas a tener problemas en absoluto. En estos casos, es mejor usar ext2, porque no usa journaling, y, por tanto, es más ligero en cpu, y más rápido.

En todos los demás casos, ext3 es mi apuesta.

Las particiones con montones de archivos pequeños, es conveniente compilarlas con -i 1024 -b 1024, como Cereza ya comenta arriba. Esto incluye particularmente a /usr/portage y a /usr/src si es que también la vas a separar. Yo lo recomiendo, porque es otra partición donde fácilmente puedes llevar a tener varias decenas de miles de archivos microscópicos, que además se mueven mucho (cada vez que instalas, desinstalas, o incluso al recompilar, un kernel). Ésto es por lo mismo que tú, kropotkin indicas más arriba: para evitar fragmentación en tu / (y por supuesto, ahorrar algún espacio también).

Puedo confirmar que no hay problema en compartir la misma partición para /tmp y /var/tmp, de hecho, así lo suelo hacer en mi equipo de escritorio. Con unos 2-4 gigas ahí deberías ser feliz. Si necesitas algo más (por ejemplo, para compilar OO) siempre puedes montar -obind /var/tmp/portage en cualquier otro sitio, y así tendrás todo el espacio extra que necesitas (también puedes simplementer crear un symlink).

En cuanto a tu home, a no ser que solo uses tu linux para trastear y curiosear (es decir, si lo usas como tu sistema operativo normalmente) deberías ya tener una partición aparte para la misma. Esto simplifica enormemente tareas como los backups, reinstalaciones y cosas así, y mantiene el SO separado de los datos, que debería ser una premisa básica para todo el mundo. Para home nunca recomiendo nada que no sea ext3, por supuesto.

Bueno, ahí dejo eso, no he dicho casi nada nuevo, pero ahí queda  :Razz: 

EDIT, Añado una cosilla, con ext2 y ext3 puedes usar la opción de montaje "noatime". El atime no es usado por casi ningún programa de la era moderna, y desde luego jamás supone problemas en una máquina de escritorio. Tus sistemas de ficheros rendirán más con ella. Tendrás que eliminar la opción "notail", que seguramente estés usando con reiserfs, y que no es válida para ext3/2. Además, con ext3 puedes usar la opción data=writeback, para "romper" la sincronía entre la escritura del journal y los datos, esto normalmente incrementa el rendimiento de forma notable, aunque hay que tener en cuenta que es un modo de funcionamiento menos seguro en los casos de corte del suministro eléctrico (lo cual en mi lenguaje equivale a "no usar en $HOME).

Puedes leer sobre todas las opciones disponibles en los docs del mismo kernel:

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems/*

----------

## kropotkin

Muchas gracias por todas las expliaciones, siempre es un agrado leerte.

una ultima consulta a la gente del foro, algo así como un consejo.

Si quisiera dejar mi home aparte, contando tambien que ya tengo aparte todo lo que es tpm var/tpm usr/portage y usr/scr.

con cuantos gigas podria sobrevivir bien el resto del sistema.

con unos 20 gigas estara bien creo y no me quedare corto de espacio por un largo largo tiempo???..

que recomiendan, ¿más o  menos espacio?

Saludos   :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias por todas las expliaciones, siempre es un agrado leerte.
> 
> una ultima consulta a la gente del foro, algo así como un consejo.
> 
> Si quisiera dejar mi home aparte, contando tambien que ya tengo aparte todo lo que es tpm var/tpm usr/portage y usr/scr.
> ...

 

Eso depende enteramente de lo que vayas a hacer. Lo más grande que queda fuera de eso es /usr (exceptuando a los dirs que has listado) y /opt. Si vas a instalar doom3, neverwinter nights y más cosas por el estilo, necesitarás bastante espacio. Si vas a instalar un desktop medio, con 5-10 gigas te sobra. Si vas a usar el pc para navegar, multimedia y con algo más ligero, entonces incluso con menos espacio tendrías. 

Todo depende del uso que le vayas a dar.

----------

## kropotkin

la verdad en linux no juego casi nada, osea nunca enrrealidad, lo uso más para multimedia, inernet, estudiar.

windows lo uso para jugar   :Laughing: 

mi disco es de 250 gigas (238 reales aprox) y tengo pensado ahora conseguirme por ahi un con algun amigo un disco por un dia, para respaldar toda mi info, particionar bien el mio y luego devolver todo.

tengo pensado el siguiente esquema, porfavor acepto cualquier sugerencia sobre esto.

```

sda1 primaria 20 gigas (para gentoo)

sda2 primaria 20 gigas (para windows (instalare los programas en otra particion(wn windows solo uso solardwinds y juegos)

sda3 primaria 30 gigas (para home (en linux solo guardo musica y documentos documentos)

sda4 extendida

    sda5 6 gigas para tmp y var/tpm

    sda6 1 giga para usr/portage

    sda7 4 gigas para usr/portage/distfiles

    sda8 4 gigas para usr/src

    sda9 1 giga para SWAP

    sda9 152 gigas para archivos de programa de windows y mantener imagenes de dvd, peliculas etc, una bodega.

```

tendre algun problema particionando de esta forma??..

Saludos  :Wink: 

edit: Agregada la swap

----------

## Coghan

No te olvides de la swap  :Wink: 

----------

## kropotkin

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> No te olvides de la swap 

 

 :Shocked: 

la había olvidado por completo   :Laughing: 

creo que con 1 giga antes de la partición "bodega" estará bien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kropotkin

Muchas gracias a todo los que me ayudron y dieron consejos, 

gentoo lo pude pasar a la nueva estructura de particiones sin problemas, y ya también instale windows..

primero cree todas las particiones con fdisk desde el cd de instalación de gentoo, ya que mi placa no quiso nunca botear con el disco usb externo, algo que si hace con un pendrive usb   :Rolling Eyes:  .

bueno luego de crear todas las particiones con fdisk y formatear todas las particiones también, moví los archivos del disco de respaldo con RSYNC, luego hacer los arreglos en fstab, reiniciar, testear que gentoo estuviera sin problemas, todo ok, luego instalar windows en la partición, configurarlo, y ya tengo todo listo y andando en perfecto estado   :Very Happy: 

```

Numero  Inicio  Fin     Tamaño  Typo      Sistema de ficheros  Banderas

 1      32,3kB  20,5GB  20,5GB  primary   ext3

 2      20,5GB  41,0GB  20,5GB  primary   ntfs                 arranque

 3      41,0GB  71,7GB  30,7GB  primary   ext3

 4      71,7GB  250GB   178GB   extended

 5      71,7GB  77,9GB  6152MB  logical   ext2

 6      77,9GB  78,9GB  1028MB  logical   ext2

 7      78,9GB  83,0GB  4104MB  logical   ext2

 8      83,0GB  87,1GB  4104MB  logical   ext2

 9      87,1GB  88,1GB  1028MB  logical   linux-swap

10      88,1GB  250GB   162GB   logical   ntfs

```

Saludos!

----------

